

XLTE leaves test phase as Verizon announces mobile data speed boosted - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/xlte-leaves-test-phase-verizon-announces-mobile-data-speed-boosted

======
stevep2007
People who depend on their smartphones for mobile internet access might have
guessed Verizon was upgrading its network in large cities like New York, San
Francisco and Chicago before the announcement of XLTE this week. Verizon
didn’t just turn on XLTE today; it’s been testing for months and you might
have noticed.

At the Moscone Center for the RSA Conference, Verizon customers with an AWS-
compatible smartphone saw LTE speeds at 53 Mbps downstream and 24 Mbps
upstream and faster. This is counterintuitive because data-hungry attendees at
tech venues like the Moscone Center use up the Wi-Fi capacity first, and then
flood the 3G and 4G capacity. Experiencing these speeds during the RSA
conference tipped Verizon's hand.

